# Rit Fabric Dye Works



## arlessinfl (Jan 23, 2009)

I had a grey S&W Sigma that I was never happy with. So after sending it in for trigger work, I decided to dye the frame black using Rit fabric dye.

Here are some pictures. NOTE- the grey sigma is not mine because I forgot to take a before picture.

What the old one sort of looked like:






What the new one looks like after over an hour in a simmering dye bath:










It looks like the dye has permeated the polymer and is not on the surface. I have tried to scratch it off with my fingernail and could not.


----------



## monkeytoys (Jan 23, 2009)

looks like you did a very nice job.   it turned out well for you.  i'd have to say I like the black over the gray.


----------



## TROY13 (Jan 23, 2009)

nice work. I think I'll tie dye mine.


----------



## arlessinfl (Jan 23, 2009)

You should do it. It is very simple. Make sure that you degrease your gun, then put in one package of dye (whatever color you want), 1 cup of salt, 1 tablespoon of laundry detergent in enough water to cover the gun. Get the mix simmering, not boiling.

I left my gun in there for over an hour and stirred it every once and awhile.

Good luck and post pictures.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jan 23, 2009)

Very interesting. I'd like to see the long term results. Do you carry it  daily in a holster? That would be the true test of durability. Please let us know how it holds up.
BHJ


----------



## arlessinfl (Jan 23, 2009)

If I were brave, I could cut into the frame to see how deeply the dye penetrated.

But as I said, I tried to scratch it off and it did not come off. Certainly looks more durable than paint.


----------



## Adam313 (Jan 24, 2009)

That is awesome, hope it would work with OD, or brown, or some girly colors, for the wife.


----------



## arlessinfl (Jan 25, 2009)

I got the idea from a Kel-tec forum. 
They were dyeing their all sorts of colors, including turquoise, hot pink, yellow.
They said it worked best with the ivory colored Kel-tec frame...Most neutral color.


----------



## 1992mustang (Feb 6, 2009)

I wonder about Magpul Pmags.  I have a few FDE that I'd like a coyote brown or something darker. What the heck, I should try it and see what I get.  I dont like the FDE's anyhow


----------



## stevetarget (Feb 7, 2009)

very cool trick!


----------



## howl (Feb 7, 2009)

Can anyone think of a .22 to try this on?


----------

